# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Problme de publication de formulaire InfoPath avec code C#

## miniil

Bonjour,

J'ai cr un formulaire avec InfoPath. Dans ce formulaire, j'ai plac un bouton derrire lequel j'ai ajout du code C#  l'aide de Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications tel que le permet InfoPath.

Ce code permet simplement de dduire une adresse email en fonction d'un lment slectionn dans le formulaire et d'envoyer ensuite le formulaire  cette adresse.
Ceci fonctionne correctement en local sur mon PC.

Le problme que je rencontre apparat lorsque le formulaire est publi dans un rpertoire partag sur le rseau.  Lorsqu'un utilisateur tente d'ouvrir le formulaire  partir de cet emplacement, il obtient le message d'erreur suivant :




> _InfoPath ne peut pas ouvrir le formulaire slectionn en raison dune erreur dans le code de ce formulaire.
> Les paramtres de stratgie empchent l'ouverture des formulaires Internet comportant du code manag. Pour rsoudre ce problme, contactez votre administrateur systme._


Pouvez-vous m'aider  rsoudre ce problme?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Il faut modifier le niveau de scurit de votre formulaire.
Il faut aller dans les optins avances de votre formulaire (accessible depuis le menu "Fichier") puis se positionner sur l'onglet "Scurit". Selectionner le niveau "Confiance totale" ou "Full trust" afin de vrifier si le problme ne vient pas de ceci.
Si voutre formulaire n'est pas un formulaire InfoPath Forms Services, il faudra ajouter un certificat  ce formulaire pour le publier correctement.

Je penses que votre problme vient de ceci.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai dja connu le cas chez un client d'une GPO sur le poste de travail qui interdisait l'utilisation du code manag sur un formulaire InfoPath.

Si je peux vous aider, n'hsitez pas.

----------

